# Help: Looking for 3 Uranium Stocks



## Marky1117 (23 April 2006)

I am looking for 3 uranium stocks - your help is greatly appreciated:

This is a small Australian company that just landed one of the first contracts for uranium from the Chinese government. It’s loaded with up to 6 million pounds of uranium.

Another Australian-based uranium stock is sitting on 144 million pounds of uranium, and it’s getting ready to produce up to 4.5 million pounds per year!

This company's project (one of the world's richest undeveoped uranium projets) was stymied by environmental opposition for years, but with uranium prices soaring and China’s deal with Australia now sealed, the Australian government is moving quickly to break the legal logjam.

Thanks for your help in finding these companies.


----------



## Profitseeker (23 April 2006)

How come you know so much about these gold and uranium companies but not what their names are?


----------



## brerwallabi (23 April 2006)

Cos he is trying to ramp them, the next thread will be I am looking for three nickel miners oh forget it..


----------



## rederob (23 April 2006)

brerwallabi said:
			
		

> Cos he is trying to ramp them, the next thread will be I am looking for three nickel miners oh forget it..



Yes brerwallabi, he's a con artist or ramper - and certainly pretty dumb thinking he could get away with it.
And were it not the weekend he would be in the thread specially set aside for quickest members to be banned - but that's not far off.


----------



## Marky1117 (23 April 2006)

They are recommendations that I'm interested in but I refuse to pay $5,000 to find out what they are...sorry but I didnt mean to post an illegal thread...my bad


----------



## rederob (23 April 2006)

Marky1117 said:
			
		

> They are recommendations that I'm interested in but I refuse to pay $5,000 to find out what they are...sorry but I didnt mean to post an illegal thread...my bad



Recommendations from where, Marky?
If you are seriuos about uranium companies then you need to do a lot of homework.
Or hunt with the pack, and die with them.
I can put some links up, but I'm not sure you are that serious.


----------



## nizar (23 April 2006)

Marky1117 said:
			
		

> This is a small Australian company that just landed one of the first contracts for uranium from the Chinese government. It’s *loaded* with *up to * 6 million pounds of uranium.




Loaded huh?

Up to... so in the best case scenario they have 6million pounds... thats a joke...

Thats not big enough a resource to get my excited


----------



## Joe Blow (23 April 2006)

Marky, lets let this be the last of these kind of threads.

There is plenty of information here on ASF and elsewhere. If you are looking for information here I suggest you use the search function in the navigation bar above.


----------



## rederob (23 April 2006)

Good overview of Oz situation to date:
http://www.world-nuclear.org/info/inf48.htm

For both sides of the equation follow the links at:
http://www.australianuranium.com.au/links.html


----------



## knetix (23 April 2006)

Profitseeker said:
			
		

> How come you know so much about these gold and uranium companies but not what their names are?




I'm guessing he's subscribed to this newsletter:
http://www.martinweiss.com/



			
				 Money and Markets -  Saturday said:
			
		

> Miner #1. An Australian gold company involved in the exploration, development and production of gold exclusively in China, sitting on at least 4.48 million ounces.
> 
> At $600 an ounce, those gold resources are worth $2.7 billion. But the company’s total market value is still a meager $423 million.
> 
> ...




~Michael


----------



## rederob (23 April 2006)

knetix said:
			
		

> I'm guessing he's subscribed to this newsletter:
> http://www.martinweiss.com/
> Michael



Thanks Michael 
That sounds too good to be true.
My check will be in the mail.


----------



## michael_selway (23 April 2006)

rederob said:
			
		

> Thanks Michael
> That sounds too good to be true.
> My check will be in the mail.




so which 3 companies are they?

thx

MS


----------



## brerwallabi (24 April 2006)

michael_selway said:
			
		

> so which 3 companies are they?
> 
> thx
> 
> MS



You will now probably have to go the martinweiss website to find out, that was the idea in the first place they just did not want to make it so obvious. I am sure they have now have had a few extra hits. Amazing what some people will do. If anybody does go there, how much to find out who the three are?


----------

